# OT, but interesting.....12" scale 'Tornado'



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Apologies for butting in, but this short video on Youtube demonstrates that the art of modelling in VERY large scale has not evaded us here in UK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqgifM60kTY

The Peppercorn A1 'Tornado' is the first full-size Class 1 passenger loomotive to be built in UK for over 50 years.  All of us who had anything whatsoever to do with this venture over the years are VERY proud of the effort made by the team that have built this beautiful locomotive.

Learn more at - http://www.a1steam.com

All I can say is - Mr Pullen - are you looking at the next Aster British outline model? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: OT, but interesting.....12" scale 'Tornado'*

See what can be done if you simply decide to do it? 
So now the Germans and the Brits have both built brand new steam engines from scratch, when is our turn?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 02/12/2008 8:42 AM
See what can be done if you simply decide to do it?
I think raising a rather large amount of money might have been part of the process at some point too...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

True - the figure so far is on the wrong side of $6Million.  Some of it is mine [not a lot though].

The entirely new loco has been built in full accord with the latest in steam technology design and modern materials, as well as the all-important legislature.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

It is a REAL achievement, and one that we all can take pleasure in, whether or not, like me, British trains are not your thang.

I supported the SF #3751, the Royal Hudson, and still support #700.

Please feel free to do the same!!! 

Best wishes

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

if we could raise the funds I'd support building one of these/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en/0/07/T1_color_photo.jpg

_(Image exceeds 640px max width (1095), changed to link, mod.)_

the only engine that was reputed to have routinely bested the "Mallard's" speed records, but PRR execs forbid any official record attempts.

Thats my choice for "new from scratch" though I'm sure other might not agree with my choice


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: OT, but interesting.....12" scale 'Tornado'*

Do you realize how much it'd cost to get 5 guys to wear those suits!


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
Here is a link to another "modern steam" effort (albeit commercial): http://www.trainweb.org/tusp/slm.html

From the company's website: http://www.dlm-ag.ch/index2_nonjava-en.htm Note that, if memory serves me well, the French locomotive at the bottom (141 R ''l'américaine'' )was manufacturered in the USA (I'm not sure of the manufacturer) and delivered right after world war II to help the SNCF get back in business...

More projects: http://www.trainweb.org/tusp/new_steam.html

Greetings,
David


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Wegmuller - over 700 of the 141R-class were built.

Builder Serial
number Quantity SNCF number Lima Locomotive Works 8867â€"9046 180 141.R.1 â€" 141.R.180 American Locomotive Company 74054â€"74313 260 141.R.181 â€" 141.R.440 Baldwin Locomotive Works 72254â€"72513 260 141.R.441 â€" 141.R.700 Baldwin Locomotive Works 72699â€"72763 65 141.R.701 â€" 141.R.765 72857â€"72897 41 141.R.766 â€" 141.R.806 72928â€"72981 54 141.R.807 â€" 141.R.860 American Locomotive Company 73934â€"74053 120 141.R.861 â€" 141.R.980 74833â€"74872 40 141.R.981 â€" 141.R.1020 Lima Locomotive Works 9112â€"9211 40 141.R.1120 â€" 141.R.1160 Baldwin Locomotive Works 72982â€"73017 36 141.R.1161 â€" 141.R.1196 73046â€"73049 4 141.R.1197 â€" 141.R.1200 Montreal Locomotive Works  75010â€"75109 100 141.R.1201 â€" 141.R.1300 Canadian Locomotive Company 2368â€"2407 40 141.R.1301 â€" 141.R.1340 
tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tac,
Thanks for the detailed information. While I knew that quite a few were built, I did not know they came from multiple manufacturers (although thinking back it makes sense /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif)...

Greetings,
David


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

That's a beautiful locomotive, Tac.  Everyone on the team and those that supported it should be very proud of their accomplishment.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,

Today Tornado had its first paying (for those that have put up some of the cash for it) passengers; below is a diirect copy of some of the videos taken of it whilst that run was taking place. The original post was and is on my other grouup http://[email protected]/[email="[email protected]"]mad.co.u[/email]k

Again it was York to Newcastle and back; and the strong wind can be easily heard on them - it is blowing a half gale and 'Cooold' as it is virtually a pure east wind + at times, snow in it as well.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SIgR6arnPic&...feature=related

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_nbJpJS2QnY

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0zGW3TJRpQI

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-n3diT_HUXc 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8wdCTqpLyhA

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ER84Z8PUm2g

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=cqfKKjqs67Y

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu1hOd618ik 

This was another proving (& 'Thank you') run (note the new stack - this one is a short stovepipe version, which it they (all the others bnow scrapped) originally had when new and was done to match the color scheme.

There are two whistles a short screecher that is a said to be a standard LNER one, and an ex Class A4 chime whistle - they sound superb! 


A final youtube video is a tour round it at the York Railway Museum, to the accompaniament of the American 'Fanfare to the Common man' - a nice melding of two countries! Note the different stack.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1XfCs7jq0I8

Enjoy!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: OT, but interesting.....12" scale 'Tornado'*

Just watched the first video (will watch the others after I post this, I just have to say this first!) 

I thought the video was sped up! WOW that thing has some get-up-and-go, don't it!?!?! 

If we run our "Toys" that fast we are accused of "playing 'Slot Trains'"! 

SWEET!


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tornado left York Museum today for its first run to Newcastle here's a link 

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/mailonsunday/article-1133109/The-Wider-View-Britains-steam-train-50-years-makes-maiden-journey.html


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac asked - could we be looking at the next Aster?

Sorry Terry but we made the A3 Flying Scotsman in late BR format back in 2004 and with a bit of handy work with a hacksaw you could make an A1 Tornado in a few hours! 
Only joking but they are just too similar for Mr Joe Average. You and I would know the difference but many wouldn't. 

Some great videos posted of the Tornado. As a country we may be sleepwalking into economic disaster. Our currency is worth nothing but we can still make a full size steam locomotive paid for by public donations and built by a group of guys who never say "it can't be done". Pity we don't have such people running the country instead of the clowns we got today.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02/01/2009 10:10 AM
Just watched the first video (will watch the others after I post this, I just have to say this first!) 

I thought the video was sped up! WOW that thing has some get-up-and-go, don't it!?!?! 

If we run our "Toys" that fast we are accused of "playing 'Slot Trains'"! 

SWEET! 



Sir - a couple of things to remember - here in old-fashioned UK all our mainline tracks have running speeds of 125mph - some 140mph. So if 'Tornado', cleared to run at 90mph, has a stretch to work, she will, fer sure.

That is one powerful loco, as well, incorporating the latest technology that was not possible in the original design. As a result, 'Tornado' develops 3500hp at maximum efficency - pretty impressive, I think you'd agree, for a teeny Brit loco.

Needless to say, 'Tornado' has touched the hearts of more people than those who contributed to its construction in so many ways, over the last eighteen years, as a look at Darlington station would have shown you.

As Mr Pullen notes - the UK may look like a fading star, but it is still capable of pulling bunnies out of hats!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/ 

PS - on the next run down to London, later this week, a group of about ten of us from our local model railway club will be covering the high-speed tracks between Peterborough and St Neots on a number of video cameras. I'll be doing the Abbot's Ripton cutting from the over-bridge....... TOOT and PEEP!


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: OT, but interesting.....12" scale 'Tornado'*

Hi Tac 'n' Andrew, she is coming our way but I don't know where to be for the best pictures any ideas? http://uksteam.info/tours/t09/t0207a.htm


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By tony23 on 02/01/2009 12:29 PM
Hi Tac 'n' Andrew, she is coming our way but I don't know where to be for the best pictures any ideas? http://uksteam.info/tours/t09/t0207a.htm 


Dear Mr 23 - don't know where you are located, but in the area that I live - between Peterborough and St Neots - here are the good spots from prior experince of Mallard and FS - 

Peterborough, where the lco will be watering, will be loaded with folks on the Nene Bridges and around, and all the road bridges over the track likewise, I have no doubt. There is a lot of flat running between P'borough and the first real rural vantage point - 
Holme Level crossing - good for close-ups, but lots of hedges in the way on both sides of the track.

More flat land, but little access due to private farmland access

Wood Walton embankment - about two miles of good clear long range viewing with a great possibilities for a shot of Wood Walton rail over road bridge.

Abbots Ripton long cutting with a view north over the parapet of the road bridge - IF you are 6ft 8 or taller. I'll be on a set of kitchen steps with my spotting scope tripod and three cameras...the view in both directions is stunning.

Huntingdon Ring Road bridge - same as above but slightly more friendly access on either side.

Huntingdon train station will be packed - there are four tracks and the train will be on the centre high-speed line.

Lots of flat-running side-by side - the track is flat, but the road most certainly is not - between H'don and The Offords - access is difficult because of private farmland. 

The BEST - will be Offord grade crossing in Offord - four tracks and wide-open viewing if you are on top of a land rover or similar - a long sweeping curve there for panning shots.......

Huntingdon Road skew-bridge just outside St Neots - closed-in viewing but a chance for spectacualr steam plumes 
St Neots embankment over the A428.....more chance for long shots

If you want more detail I can google earth them for you - right now, Sandy is good for long shots, but access is difficult due to private land on either side of the track... 

Sorry I can't be more help.

best 

tac, not really interested, [yawn] 

[yeah, right]


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

very helpful Tac, A friend has just contacted me asking if he will see the loco at Peterborough yard and does he have to buy a platform ticket or can you see the yard without one. I live on the outskirts of London my nearest points will be Stevenage,Welwyne and Potters bar I'll also try Googling the route.

Cheers.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice Andrew, a friend of ours has just picked up an A1 Thompson from a very well known builder in Yorkshire the difference being the cylinders are much further back.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By tony23 on 02/01/2009 3:32 PM
very helpful Tac, A friend has just contacted me asking if he will see the loco at Peterborough yard and does he have to buy a platform ticket or can you see the yard without one. I live on the outskirts of London my nearest points will be Stevenage,Welwyne and Potters bar I'll also try Googling the route.

Cheers.



Dear Mr 23 - as far as I know, these days you cannot get on a platform in UK without buying a ticket to somewhere - NOT just a platform ticket required any more......

If your acquaintance lives near P'boro he will know that there is a bowstring truss bridge [locally called the 'Rainbow Bridge'] that passes over ALL the tracks out of P'boro station, including the watering site. He might have to fight for a place, though.

Living out in the rurals as we do has definite advantages, apart from not having noisy neighbours shouting at me to to turn my 'chuffs' down.

Best graders

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: OT, but interesting.....12" scale 'Tornado'*

A wonderful example of the Can Do Spirit . " Tornado " looks splendid and runs like a top. Thanks to all for positing the videos. 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By AsterUK on 02/01/2009 11:50 AM
Pity we don't have such people running the country instead of the clowns we got today.



Andrew,

And you think you've got clowns!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: OT, but interesting.....12" scale 'Tornado'*

Our currency is worth nothing but we can still make a full size steam locomotive paid for by public donations and built by a group of guys who never say "it can't be done". Pity we don't have such people running the country instead of the clowns we got today.

Andrew, 
Do not despair. We are in the same boat on this side of the pond. It is called the USS American Titanic. Going down by the bow. Clowns? It is a three ring circus over here. 
N


----------

